# 32 Focus Boa



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I ride these boots and love them. My only gripe is they dont grip the snow very well.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. 

Was the forward lean design weird at first? 

How did they compare size-wise to your normal shoe size?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I never noticed it to be honest till the other night when I was setting up the forward lean on my spark bindings.

I have a wide foot and 32 are a wide fitting boot, I dont even know what my real shoe size is cause Im always wearing shoes bigger than I should to get my wide ass foot in them, and I like my shoes loose. 
I wear a size 12 globe shoe but my 32 boots are size 11 and the next pair I buy will probably be 10.5 as my 11s have packed out and are a bit loose now and I get some movement while skinning.
Sorry for that confusion my feet are a bad example lol.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I use 32 focus boas, love them, have not noticed forward lean...but this is my 3rd season...and don't remember any lean issue. Also on the other end of the scale....tiny wide feet standard shoe size men's 7...sb boot...men's 6.5 (they don't make) so women's 32 focus boa 8 is current but packed out they are a tad loose....so picked up a pair of women's 32 focus boa in 7.5...have not used them but anticipate no problems beyond the usual break-in. Thus I'd say size down a 0.5 or 1 full size.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

You are finding the same issues as me by the looks of it. Size down and then play with the insole thickness to fine tune the fit.
I have ended up with extra packing under my insole to get me back to the correct fit.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

OK, so I grabbed my current boots (Burton SL-10) and it has a forward lean to it as well - I'm a dope. 

I consider my foot neither skinny or wide - pretty much normal. Since 32's seem to be on the wider side am I going to have an issue even if I get the boot size correct?

I wear a size 9.5 shoe and my SL-10's are a 9.5 as well so I think I'll order a 9.5 and see how it goes.

Thanks again for the help!!


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

So I tried one more local shop and they actually had two pairs of 2011 32 Focus Boa's - one was a 9.0 and the other was an 8.0. I figured the 9.0 would be pretty close but it was too big. I then tried the 8.0 and both of my big toes were smushed against the front of the boots - not comfortable. They did heat the liners up and gave me these little thingies that went over my toes to try and create some extra room but it didn't help much. I could have gotten them for $165 which would have been nice but oh well. 

I'm hoping that the 2013's fit the same as the 2011's and I'm gonna order a pair of 8.5's today.

UPDATE: Got the boots today from Dogfunk (arrived in three days via Economy shipping) and the 8.5's fit great.


----------

